# Garmin Forerunner 305 on the bike?



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a Garmin Forerunner 305 and trying to decide on purchasing the bike mount and cadence sensor. Does anyone use one on the bike? Being a somewhat newbie, is cadence important? Thanks for your input.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

i use it on my bike, have the handlebar mount. works great. i dont have the cadence sensor and dont think i'll be buying it


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

I use the 205 on my bike. Crashed it broke in half, put it back together and it works great still.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

I have one and it works great. I use a piece of foam pipe insulation to mount it to the bar. The only complaint I have about the Forerunner 305 is that it doesn't have a barometric altimeter. Thus the cumulative altitude for the ride is way overstated (like 2x). I don't have the cadence module. I don't think it's that important on a mountain bike.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I use the HRM strap, but IMO the cadence sensor is not really necessary for my Mt Biking. HRM keeps me from going too hard too soon (as I tend to do). I use cadence on my roadbike though. But a great accessory to the 305 is SportTracks Software. 

One thing to be careful of in Mt Biking .... TMI !! You get too much data at your finger tips and you're liable to hit a tree looking at the dash.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I use it on my road bike with the mount and cadence/speed sensor and HR strap. I bought another mount for the mtb mainly to monitor HR. GPS in the woods...at least around here...is not even worth looking at. The cadence/speed sensor would probably be worth using on the mtb...until it gets ripped off. While cadence may or may not be useful on a mtb, the speed sensor that is part of the unit would correct the horrible GPS.


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

i purchased the handlebar mount and then starting reading reviews online about people having problems with their 305 falling out of the mount. This was from road bike users reporting the 305 popping out of the bracket after hitting a pot hole. So i figured the mount would be worthless on the trail and now use a piece of pipe insulation to mount the unit.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

slacker607 said:


> i purchased the handlebar mount and then starting reading reviews online about people having problems with their 305 falling out of the mount. This was from road bike users reporting the 305 popping out of the bracket after hitting a pot hole. So i figured the mount would be worthless on the trail and now use a piece of pipe insulation to mount the unit.


I have used one for 2.5 years now and it has never "just popped out". I knocked it out once in a race doing a quick steep climb when I bounce and my knee hit. Bummer was I did not realize I had knocked it out for about 30 seconds and ended up blowing my best lap of the race as I had to go back and look for it. (no local fun race is worth the price of the Garmin - at least for me). But other than that, never had a problem. But now for races I put a zip tie around it after it is locked into the mount.


----------



## navymtbr (Feb 2, 2004)

Just bought a 305 to replace a broken Nike Triax HRM. Got the bike mount but not sure about HRM to mount connection. I used the pipe insulation for years until I picked up a Suunto bike adapter for $10. It works better for me then the pipe insulation in the fact that is doesn't spin around the handle bar.


----------

